# honey.



## desana (Oct 7, 2008)

Ive heard about gut loading flies with honey before you feed them to the mantids. but what kind of honey just the regular 100% honey you get from the super market or does it have to be honey from the chemist or health food shop. do you mix it with water if so how much and how soon do you feed it to the flies before you give the flies to the mantids cheers....


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2008)

Any will work. I buy lots of different honey because I love honey and love trying new kinds. I give them some of it all. I put it in syringe and squirt some into the cups with the flies.


----------



## desana (Oct 7, 2008)

DO YOU WATER IT DOWN OR JUST STRAIGHT FROM THE JAR CHEERS...


----------



## Giosan (Oct 7, 2008)

desana said:


> DO YOU WATER IT DOWN OR JUST STRAIGHT FROM THE JAR CHEERS...


[SIZE=8pt]Second thread I read where you speak in caps. It's quite annoying, it's not hard to press the caps-lock button again or stop holding down shift..[/SIZE]


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 7, 2008)

desana,

All caps is considered yelling and is not good form.

S-


----------



## desana (Oct 7, 2008)

sidewinder said:


> desana,All caps is considered yelling and is not good form.
> 
> S-


understood i apologies didnt mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2008)

I use it straight. Don't know why you would want to add water.


----------



## etb99 (Oct 8, 2008)

I mix honey with milk powder and a little water. I used to put the mix in a little cup, but flies often got stuck to it. Now I soak pieces of paper towel and put those in. I change them regularly, works well.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 8, 2008)

I specifically look for 100% or pure honey. Watch out for the honey syrup or whatever. It'll be like mixing sugar with honey.


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 9, 2008)

I use honey straight or with pollen to make a honey 'butter'...I use that to make honey-butter crix!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 28, 2008)

I know you can feed your mantid honey, but how much? Can you give them too much? I understand it's not a natural food for them, but 3 out of 4 of mine really like it. Any feedback would be swell.


----------



## The_Asa (Nov 28, 2008)

revmdn said:


> I know you can feed your mantid honey, but how much? Can you give them too much? I understand it's not a natural food for them, but 3 out of 4 of mine really like it. Any feedback would be swell.


It's hard to handfeed a mantis too much of any unnatural food :lol: But yes, you can give anything too much of something, to use some very scientific terms  Just don't feed them honey every feeding day. Use it more as a dietary supplement or a treat, not as a food staple, and you should be fine.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2008)

revmdn said:


> I know you can feed your mantid honey, but how much? Can you give them too much? I understand it's not a natural food for them, but 3 out of 4 of mine really like it. Any feedback would be swell.


Not something I would personally ever do but doubt it will hurt anything.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I will keep the honey to a minimum.


----------



## Andredesz (Dec 11, 2008)

revmdn said:


> Thanks for the input. I will keep the honey to a minimum.


I agree that it's tempting to keep feeding them honey once they start nibbling on it so cutely. It's a little like feeding an animal a bottle, it's endearing.

Carol


----------

